# Warning Big Snow for Southern Ohio!!!



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Just thought I would let anyone north of the Ohio river know that we have MAJOR snow coming possibly 13-15inches Monday thru Tuesday. The GFS and NAM are starting to agree with this just like the other day. Give it 5 or 6 hrs and we will see warnings or nothing. We will see if it sticks together or not. I will update when the next 18Z runs come in.:bluebounc :bluebounc payup payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Alrighty then, I will be ready for it. If we get that much then I might be looking for someone to go over and do my brothers drive in Reading (cincy area). He works on the railroad so who knows what his schedule will be.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

HOLY SNOW FLAKES BATMAN That would be freakin outstanding payup :bluebounc payup :bluebounc


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

It is suppose to start snowing here in Indiana SUnday night and snow til Tuesday morning.So Hopefully it will come thru us then lay it right on you guys.I could really use some snow we haven't plowed since tuesday  



RCGM
Brad


----------



## hawk29 (Nov 4, 2006)

Bring it on!!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

HAWK 
what part of SW ohio are you. Notice by your post you are new to the site WELCOME:salute: 
WALKERS


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Walkers that would be sweet, then you could enjoy cold big macs and frys again


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Not funny LOL Yes I dont remember when I ever had a chance to eat I think it was Wed when I got home and showered and before I went into my 12 hour COMA


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah I was right we are now under a winter weather watch! They are saying anything north of the river 4-8inches. I am still going to say 12-15inches from what I see!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I am with Gateway the more the better payup I will take as much as OLD MAN WINTER Wants to dish out. Hey GATE what day are you thinking SUN or MON
JOSH


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Monday morning thru Wednesday morning. I am starting to get tired of the snow but not the money. Lets see I will take a new mower a couple trimmers, lol.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah really adds to the capitol of the buisness.payup 
Ineed to go check everything (Equip) SUN and make sure I have my Walk guys on short leashes  If you know what I mean.
JOSH


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been ready for this storm for over 1 1/2 weeks, and the last one for a long time too. I went to lesco a week before they even called for snow last time. I told them we have a great storm coming and they looked at me like I was crazy.  
So what kind of spreader and plow do you run Walker?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

You guys suck!!!!! We arent going to get jack sh*t out of any storms that roll through. Cause its too cold here and the damn lake froze:realmad: Well, have fun with it and be careful:waving:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I run a 8 ft BOSS trip edge NO spreader (Need one now) Most of my salt is walk ways and Ground Masters salts all my SUB work lots and supplies the salt for the walks. I picked up JEEPCREEPIN this year for help he has a tailgate spreader. WHat do you run?


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;368628 said:


> You guys suck!!!!! We arent going to get jack sh*t out of any storms that roll through. Cause its too cold here and the damn lake froze:realmad: Well, have fun with it and be careful:waving:


Really expect around 3-6 for you too, maybe around Wednesday or so.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

I run a Boss 8.2ft V-plow with all the goodies and a SnowEx 545 spreader. All on a 01 f-350 4x4 auto, with all kinds of goodies to keep me entertained during plowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome!!!! I think you are our new Ohio weather guru:salute:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes I like the goodies to but keep saying NO because it seems the winters get less and less every year. I rather spend the money on the landscaping and lawn side. I am trying to work on a WEB page today building it that is. It is becoming a real PITA.:realmad:


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

http://grib2.wxcaster.com/wxcaster4/CONUS1_MESO-ETA212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL_84HR.gif

Here is the new snow map!!!payup


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

WALKERS;368638 said:


> Yes I like the goodies to but keep saying NO because it seems the winters get less and less every year. I rather spend the money on the landscaping and lawn side. I am trying to work on a WEB page today building it that is. It is becoming a real PITA.:realmad:


I am having one built its worth the $1300 to me it is also a E-commerce site. 
I am talking about sat radio and such. Also my salt spreader and plow have paid for themselves sooo many times too! I already have everything I need for lawn care side and I am subbing the landscape side this year.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

GATE 
You ever use skyeye? Second question do you know anybody for web site building and hosting? Third were are you running in CIncy In case I need a pull out I would do the same for you. It sound like you have all your ducks in a row.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Bring it!!!!:yow!:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

JEEP
Been getting calls from JOHN Q PUBLIC today. "I did it tuesday by hand and it was a PITA" So off I go. I have to go give two bids after I close up shop at 6:00 Yes been working on my tan again LOL.
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

calls already i guess i need some sort of signs


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Small town plus everyone coming in here. I put a bug in their ear "Call me if you need me"
payup


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

The new update is great! The new scales are showing a large storm 4-8inches+.
I am still going to say 12-15inches from what I see.
Here is a discussion page I just found.

Area forecast discussion
National Weather Service Wilmington Ohio
452 PM EST Sat Feb 10 2007


Short term /tonight through Monday night/...
surface hi located across Ohio Valley this afternoon...providing for another cold
Feb day. Weak vorticity swinging across Northern Ohio allowing for SC development
primarily along and north of I-70. As the vorticity quickly shifts
east...SC deck already thinning. This trend will continue with
generally clear skies this evening. The clouds had not helped temperature rise
today...as many locations across northern 1/2 forecast area remain in teens.
Temperatures were in the l/m20s across southern Ohio and northern Kentucky.


Fairly tranquil weather into Erly Monday before potentially big winter
storm makes a visit to the region. Surface hi will remain centered
across region into sun. Another weak middle level shortwave will pass through Great
Lakes late tonight and into Sun morning...and will bring good deal of
middle level clouds late. Winds will shift to SW on sun as surface hi moves
east into Carolinas. Even though middle level clouds associated with
aforementioned shortwave should largely be east of forecast area by
midday...expecting a mix of sun and clouds during afternoon hours with
low level warm air advection developing. Clouds will then begin to increase from north to
south Sun night as a cold front drops through Great Lakes with
reinforcing shot of cold Arctic air.


This front is just one of several factors that will play into winter
storm for Mon-tues. Middle level trough currently over eastern Pacific will
move east over next 36 hours...and help spin up a surface low over the
southern rockies Monday morning. This low will eject out into Southern Plains Monday
afternoon...then move east/NE into western Tennessee by 12z Tuesday. Deep polar vortex
near James Bay will move east into New England Monday night.
Aforementioned Arctic front will drop into forecast area Monday with
reinforcing shot of cold air behind it. Question though becomes
what kind of impact this feature will have on surface low as last few
op runs of NAM/GFS/ECMWF continue to pull surface low and warmer boundary
layer air further north Monday aftn/night. Thermal profiles off both
GFS/NAM indicating boundary layer thicknesses to 1300m getting as far north
as northern Kentucky and south central Ohio Monday afternoon ahead of Arctic front before
colder air spills back into region Monday night. Both models also
keep 0 degree 850 isotherm generally just south of the Ohio River Monday
aftn/night....and may see enough warming in the boundary layer to
allow for some mixing with ice pellets and freezing rain south of a Vevay...southern
cincy suburbs...West Union...Piketon line. Certainly any shift in
storm track over next several model runs will have an impact on where
this line sets up. But with model guidance focusing on more of an
open upper level wave as opposed to a more intense upper level feature...
thoughts are than boundary layer warming will be tempered to some
extent Monday aftn/evng.


Precipitation at least initially Monday should be relatively light and driven
by isent lift and low level warm air advection. Both NAM/GFS solutions indicating increase in
low level conv and lift across southern 1/2 forecast area Monday night as 50+ knots
850 low level jet lifts into Kentucky. Middle level deformation and
frontogenetical forcing axis also sets up near the Ohio River
which should further aid in widespread and heavier precipitation Monday night.
With thicknesses dropping Monday night...feel all mixed precipitation across southern
1/3 forecast area will change back over to predominantly snow through
Tuesday morning. At this point...precipitation amounts look potentially
significant beginning Monday night and continuing through the day Tuesday.
Even though we are still 48 to 54 hours out from any impact...felt
it was important to go ahead and throw a Winter Storm Watch out
for southern 1/2 forecast area beginning late Monday afternoon. While there is
still uncertainty with regards to precipitation types and amounts...all
indications are that this will be a significant winter storm for
the region. Have held off on winter storm headlines north of I-70
this afternoon as best forcing and lift will remain focused closer to
the Ohio River and confidence in warning crit being met across southern
1/2 forecast area is higher. Would like to see another round of model
runs suggesting the further north track to surface low being suggested
today. It is plausible that headlines will need to be hoisted for
remainder of forecast area either overnight or on Sunday. Have
inserted 4-8 inches for storm total snow accumulate with possibility of
decent ice accumulate across far south. Possibility does exist for higher
amounts of snowfall based on model quantitative precipitation forecast. As confidence increases on
exact track of surface low and consequent effect on precipitation type and
location...these amounts will likely be adjusted. Further
discussion on second wave of this storm Tuesday with surface low passing
through lower Tennessee Valley follows in long term discussion. Stay tuned.


Temperatures...temperature guidance looks flat out too warm through period...especially
on Monday when mav/met and FWC all appear to be grossly overdoing
high temperatures considering current snowpack and appchg Arctic boundary.
Have undercut temperatures throughout and especially on Monday where kept
temperatures 3-6 degree below guidance. Just do not see 38 degree at cvg on Monday.


Climate...today Marks the 14th day in a row that it has been below
freezing at cvg...cmh and day. This is not close to a record for
consecutive days below freezing...but it is pretty significant. It
should also be noted that all three locations are currently
working on a record for average temperatures in Feb. Feb 1978 remains the
coldest Feb on record...and the amazing thing to note about this
Feb is that average temperatures are currently running 3-7 degree below the 1978
average. Even more amazing...the average temperature at day through Friday was 9.7
degree. More than half the month remains...but cold weather expected to
continue at least for the next week.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Its like reading a Lotto ticket and finding out you WON payup payup I just hope its our LOTTO ticket


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh my look at this new model!!!! 17.5 inches possible for Warren and up to 20 for hamilton county. Now I am hoping this does not happen even though the chance of it happening is getting greater.
http://grib2.wxcaster.com/wxcaster4/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL_84HR.gif


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

A weather statment has been issued for us here. Saying we could get 4-6 inches. Local guy said up to 6 inches possible in spots but did not elaborate on it. I was not able to see the other one and the third station has the pro bowl on.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Up here the said we get nothing. The air is too dry for any good snow from canada or the lakes. So all we can hope for here is we get hit with some of your southern snow. Usually when we get south snow, that brings in some moisture and then the lake gets going. So it may be even better than what we think, or it will turn into jack crap for us. If you guys get hit good, take some pics for sure!!!!


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;368725 said:


> Up here the said we get nothing. The air is too dry for any good snow from canada or the lakes. So all we can hope for here is we get hit with some of your southern snow. Usually when we get south snow, that brings in some moisture and then the lake gets going. So it may be even better than what we think, or it will turn into jack crap for us. If you guys get hit good, take some pics for sure!!!!


Sorry earlier models were looking promising for you up there but now not so much. But for us even better! I will take plenty of pics.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I know it is too damn cold and windy for any thing good to come through and dump on us. That and I put a new cutting edge on, so it really isnt gonna snow. All I gotta say is when it does snow for you guys, GIT 'R' DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah young pup we really need it. who predicted the 4-6?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is the link for the 4-6:http://www.erh.noaa.gov/showsigwx.p...1=Columbus&product1=Special+Weather+Statement

Ben Gelber was the one that said up to 6 inches in spots. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

sure hope so! usually after the 4", last minute callers start calling payup.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Well for us its not looking good now, the 00z run which is very credible is moving most of the snow north of I-70. But around 11 I will know more because the GFS run will be out for comparison. We still are not out of the woods yet this is all subject to change, again.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

It is still out in California so I am not getting to excited either way. But with that said it better hit us. lol. This is why I don't fill up or put anything on the truck until I know for sure what it is going to do.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;368799 said:


> sure hope so! usually after the 4", last minute callers start calling payup.


We will see what happens. Still to far away I think to get to excited about. I will let you know how I feel about this on Sunday night.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok the GFS is showing the storm southern which means a ton of snow for us! Both are very accurate which one to believe is the question. So in other words they are now not in agreement.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

This should be an interesting storm that is for sure. At least for some lucky snowplow guys. :waving:


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Well the news just said that depending on where the storm goes we could see over a foot. Thats not something you hear on a Cincinnati news station often.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Gatewayuser;368848 said:


> Well the news just said that depending on where the storm goes we could see over a foot. Thats not something you hear on a Cincinnati news station often.


Shoot that means my phone should be ringing from my sisters house and my brothers house freaking out. I told them to beware down there and they thought I was lying to them. lol


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

well this morning they said could see nothing, and we now have no watch or warning


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

JeepCreepn01;369013 said:


> well this morning they said could see nothing, and we now have no watch or warning


Jeep, I just checked noaa.gov and it still shows a winter storm watch for you guys. We are now under one as well. Go to wcpo.com and see what they say on their website too.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

This storm is getting VERY unpredictable but still think snow and ice but maybe more ice and I mean a lot of ice!
More to come later.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

the models are all over the place, i predict a hurricane for cincy


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

JeepCreepn01;369311 said:


> the models are all over the place, i predict a hurricane for cincy


I agree with that.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;368637 said:


> Awesome!!!! I think you are our new Ohio weather guru:salute:


Yea, it'd be nice if there were someone in PA that knew what they were talking about! hahaha
I still say that I should be a weather man, be wrong all the time and keep getting bigger paychecks.

Just from what I see (or saw) I'm figuring around a foot or so here between Tue & Wed.
Give me your input

Chris


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

accu weather says up to a foot noaa about the same for toledo thank god


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Area Forecast Discussion 
National Weather Service Wilmington Oh 
438 Pm Est Sun Feb 11 2007 

Short Term /tonight Through Tuesday Night/ 

Good Deal Of Sc Around This Aftn Making For A Relatively Cloudy 
Aftn. Temps Had Warmed Into The U20s/l30s Which Almost Feels Balmy 
Compared To Temps Last Two Weeks. 

Very Difficult Forecast Package This Aftn As All Revolves Around 
Major Winter Storm And Its Impacts For The Fcst Area. General 
Trend In Model Guidance Has Been A Continual Pull Northward Of The 
Sfc Lo And Consequently The Warmer Bndry Lyr Air. 12z Op Nam/gfs 
Both Pulling The Sfc Lo Thru Tn Vly On Tues And Into Ern Ky By 
Tues Evng. 12z Gfs Ensembles Remain At Southern End Of Fcst 
Track...with Many Members Clustering Around A Sfc Lo Track Thru Se 
Ky And Into The Cntrl Appalachians Before Energy Transition To A 
Coastal Lo Off Of The Mid Atlc. 15z Sref As It Has Trickled In 
Over Last Few Hours Is Now Even Pulling Sfc Lo And O Deg 850 
Isotherm Well North From Earlier Runs. Overall..a Lot Of Things To 
Consider With Regards To Pcpn Type/duration/intensity. Feeling Is 
To Keep My Fcst Based Closer To Ensembles And The Southern End Of 
The Model Guid As Am Still Questioning Amount Of Warm Air Getting 
Pulled As Far North As It Is. However...with All Models Showing 
Some Degree Of Northerly Shift In Track...cannot Ignore Greater 
Potential For Sleet And Freezing Rain As Opposed To All Snow. With 
Still A High Degree Of Uncertainty With Regards To Pcpn Type And 
Duration Of Each Type And A Delay In Onset Of Heavier Pcpn Until 
Mon Night...have Elected To Hold Off On Upgrading To A Warning Just 
Yet And Allow For A Look At 00z Model Guidance. Fully Expect Mid 
Shift Will Be Upgrading To Warning Overnight. 

So What Does This All Mean For Fcst Area? To Start On Mon 
Aftn...cold Front Dropping South From Grt Lks. Will See Generally 
Light Pcpn Dvlp During Aftn Hours As Cold Front Drops Thru Region 
And Gulf Moisture Begins To Spill Into Oh Vly Well Ahead Of Sfc Lo 
Over West Tx. Thermal Profile Off Of Model Soundings Suggest That 
Pcpn Should Be Predominantly In Form Of Snow During The Aftn And 
Evng Hours With Potential For Some Rain Mixing In South Of The 
Ohio River. Any Accumulations Should Remain Very Light. Lo Lvl 
Lift And Conv Increase Acrs Srn Fcst Area Mon Night As Sfc Lo 
Tracks Into Mid Mississippi Vly. Strong 850 Llj Will Continue To 
Pump Abundant Gulf Moisture Into Region. Result Will Be An 
Increase In Pcpn Intensity...especially Acrs Srn 1/2 Fcst Area And 
Especially Aft Midnight. With Colder Air Within Bndry Lyr...much 
Of The Pcpn From Late Mon Evng Into Tues Mrng Will Fall As Snow. 
As Bndry Lyr Thicknesses And 850 Temps Begin To Rise From The 
South Late Mon Night...model Soundings Suggesting A Mix With Sleet 
And Even Freezing Rain For Areas Near And South Of The Ohio River. 

Now Appears All Types Of Pcpn Will Be Experienced Acrs Fcst Area 
Tues As Sfc Lo Lifts Thru Tn Vly And Into E/se Ky. While Some 
Model Data Is Suggesting Sleet And Freezing Rain All The Way Into 
Nrn Fcst Area As 850 Temps Rise To Near And Abv Freezing...as 
Mentioned Abv Am Trending Towards The Srn End Of The Model 
Guidance. Result Will Be To Allow The Wintry Mix To Get About As 
Far North As Interstate 70 Tues Aftn/evng. North Of Here Acrs West 
Cntrl Oh Into Areas North Of Columbus...potential For Heavy Snow 
On Tues/tues Night With Accums Of 6 To 10 Possible. Temps Will Be 
Cold Here Tues...likely Struggling To Get Any Higher Than The 
L20s. This Could Mean Some Higher Snow To Liquid Ratios. Combine 
That With Gusty Northerly Winds Appchg 30 Mph...and Could See Some 
Significant Blowing And Drifting Issues In This Area. Further 
South Along The I-70 Corridor South Into Hamilton...wilmington... 
Lancaster Line...potential For An Extended Period Of Sleet And 
Even Some Freezing Rain To Mix In During Aftn/evng Hours. 
However...still Feel Snow Will Be A Predominant Precip Type In 
This Area. Potential Exists Here For Significant Snow With Some 
Ice Accums. From The Cincy Metro Ne Thru Highland Co And To 
Chillicothe...freezing Rain Potential Is Greater With Even The 
Possibility For Pcpn To Completely Changeover To Rain For A Time 
Acrs South Cntrl Oh And Nrn Ky. This Area Could See Significant 
Ice Accums With Some Snow Accums. As The Sfc Lo Passes By To Se 
Tues Night...much Colder Air Will Spill Into Fcst Area With Pcpn 
Eventually Changing Back Over To All Snow Thru The Evng. Could See 
Some Addl Accumulations During This Period. 

All In All...this Storm Is Going To Create Significant Problems 
Acrs The Fcst Area. Any Shift In Track Even Over A Short Distance 
Will Likely Impact Pcpn Type And Duration And Resultant Snow/ice 
Accums In Any One Location Acrs Fcst Area. And As Mentioned 
Abv...do Expect Significant Snow And Ice Accums. This Sure Looks 
Like A Storm That We May End Up Comparing With Pre Xmas Storm In 
2004 And The Valentines Weekend Storm In 2003. 

Temps...still Undercutting Temp Guid Thru Much Of Short Term. Do 
Think It Is A Possibility That A Few Locations Will See 40 Deg In 
Far Srn Fcst Area Mon. Much Colder Wx Then Returning In The Wake 
Of This Storm.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scotscape,

It seems like our local guys are still uncertain on this. What is your take? Did you see any of the weather news? Gelber showed a map of 6-9 through here. Bradley on 10 said 1-2 Mon night Tues 6-8 and Tues night 1-2 Martz on 6 did not give an indication. He said check back later. The storm is still 2000 miles out so who knows. 

JP


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well I am in Indiana right in the center they are calling for 6-12 north of me 12-16 they show about the same for ohio you guys are going to get nailed in ohio.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

so GateWay if i read that right we get nothing pretty much


----------



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

I predict that we will all see enough snow to go out and push. But who gets the most is the question....


----------



## SnowLady (Feb 11, 2007)

*I can't Wait*

I can't wait:redbounce My husband thinks I am crazy all excited about this big storm we are supposed to have.

Been to quite in my parts. Been suzie homemaker way to long. Ready to get out and do some damage. Bring in the green.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like snow and ice. GFS is still saying snow but the NAM is showing it getting even further away. 


Initialization Time: 07-02-12 0000 UTC
PARAMETER/TIME 000 006 012 018 024 030 036 042 048 054 060 066 072
------------------- ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------
DAY / HOUR 12/00 12/06 12/12 12/18 13/00 13/06 13/12 13/18 14/00 14/06 14/12 14/18 15/00
------------------- ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------
TEMPS
SFC (2 M) (F) 19 21 24 33 29 30 30 32 25 16
850 MB (C) -6 -1 -3 -4 -3 -1 0 1 0 -8
700 MB (C) -5 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -2 -5 -3 -6
500 MB (C) -20 -21 -20 -19 -18 -17 -18 -18 -21 -21
1000-500 THCK 538 540 541 542 542 544 545 545 541 534

MOISTURE
30 M AVG RH 40 38 46 60 89 96 95 97 95 93
850 MB DP/RH -8/86 -8/59 -7/76 -6/82 -3/94 -1/99 0/93 1/98 0/99 -8/99
700 MB DP/RH -26/18 -19/32 -10/61 -5/86 -4/98 -2/99 -3/92 -5/99 -3/98 -9/80
500 MB DP/RH -28/51 -21/97 -22/86 -25/62 -18/96 -21/70 -18/94 -19/91 -24/74 -41/14
CONV PRECIP (IN)
TOTAL PRECIP (IN) 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.08 0.21 0.17 0.56 0.26 0.08

WIND DD/FFF (Kts)
30 M AVG 16/008 18/010 13/007 15/007 08/010 09/019 07/024 08/017 02/024 35/024
850 MB 28/016 24/016 26/015 23/011 24/009 17/014 17/026 19/027 25/008 35/019
700 MB 29/040 26/028 24/033 27/030 27/031 24/039 21/042 22/028 23/044 28/024
500 MB 28/063 27/055 28/048 27/043 27/051 26/040 23/040 24/038 22/032 25/036
250 MB 27/093 27/071 28/089 27/081 26/068 25/066 25/066 21/068 21/052 25/047

VERTICAL VEL (uB/S)
850 MB 4 15 14 2 6 70 89 18 6
700 MB 7 15 15 17 31 89 61 64 -9
500 MB 17 -6 4 71 -37 77 -1 -2 -18

OTHER
TROP PRES (MB) 217 223 227 222 209 219 219 220 251 275
MSL PRES (MB) 1025 1023 1022 1021 1021 1017 1013 1008 1006 1011
500 MB HGT (DM) 559 559 559 560 560 559 556 551 547 543
500 MB ABS VORT 4.2 7.2 7.5 4.0 20.2 3.6 6.4 15.5 10.4 11.7


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Can I get this in english please, lol


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Gatewayuser;369677 said:


> Looks like snow and ice. GFS is still saying snow but the NAM is showing it getting even further away.
> 
> Initialization Time: 07-02-12 0000 UTC
> PARAMETER/TIME 000 006 012 018 024 030 036 042 048 054 060 066 072
> ...


The levels in bold need to be below 540 to get snow above 540 is ice so it looks like snow 1st then ice the rest of the time. Anything can change!


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

ok heres what i just got off the news anyting below the ohio river will be alot of rain and ice, above should see 2-4" of snow tonight then ice tom during the day and then another 1-3" of snow tom night


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

They said 4-8 or so for us tonite. The ground is already white and it is snowing a little, just that fine light stuff. I hope this happens


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Gateway.....*

Whats it looking like for us over in good ol' PA? The weather channel says 1-3 tomorrow, but when they say snow, we usually get more than what they said...........so whats it looking like?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I am on my way to Cincy as soon as I type this. Still saying I believe 4-6 to 6-8. I will be listening to 700 on the way down. It is a quick trip. Drop off snowblower and right back on the freeway to hook up and load up. Catch the updates when I get back.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Landscape80;369879 said:


> Whats it looking like for us over in good ol' PA? The weather channel says 1-3 tomorrow, but when they say snow, we usually get more than what they said...........so whats it looking like?


Well the GFS shows that you could get 1.0 inch liquid precip x 10/1 snow ratio so 10inch of snow. But now here is the problem for both you and us the mb line of 540 is too far north. When the 540 is north of where you live then you get rain, now I don't know your temps so you may get ice. It won't hit you for 36 hrs or so. 
All of this is subject to change if the mb line goes south on the next GFS run then expect snow. I highly doubt that it will go south. 
Expect 1-4inch of snow for anything north of Cinci with .75in of ice possible. This storm has been terrible to predict! :crying: 
So what are they calling for in PA on TV.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey fellas so whats the word here Gateway I have heard so much I am confused wether or not to go outside. LOL Sould I take an umbrella or my invoice book.payup 
Josh


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't want it to snow. CONTRACTS BABY. GETTING PAID TO SIT AT HOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Gateway get a chance call me.
Josh


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

WALKERS;369948 said:


> Hey fellas so whats the word here Gateway I have heard so much I am confused wether or not to go outside. LOL Sould I take an umbrella or my invoice book.payup
> Josh


Its hard to say, the temps are still too high. I will know more when the 18z GFS comes out at 6pm that way we can see where the mb 540 line is. Some people believe that the models are wrong and that we will get all snow north of the river. We will have to see, also it looks like we may get something Sunday with accumulation but for now we will focus on this! payup I will let everyone know more when I know more. Keep you fingers crossed!


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

WInter storm warning posted with 3-6 by Tuesday evening and another 7-14 overnight for Akron, Cleveland.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, right now its pretty close to 40 degrees. The radio & tv are saying 6-10 by mid Wed. I'm just wondering if I should rent that backhoe.........


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Landscape80;369978 said:


> Well, right now its pretty close to 40 degrees. The radio & tv are saying 6-10 by mid Wed. I'm just wondering if I should rent that backhoe.........


Boy I am good!!! I should be a weather guy its amazing how easy it is to learn weather!


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

looks like the cold air isnt going to get to us in time prolly more rain the anything


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

JeepCreepn01;370011 said:


> looks like the cold air isnt going to get to us in time prolly more rain the anything


I wouldn't say that just yet I am seeing some changes. 
Also we are now under a Winter Weather Warning.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

im lost looking at all the maps i dont know what we are gonna get


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

welcome to my world  :realmad: :crying:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Young Pup;369886 said:


> I am on my way to Cincy as soon as I type this. Still saying I believe 4-6 to 6-8. I will be listening to 700 on the way down. It is a quick trip. Drop off snowblower and right back on the freeway to hook up and load up. Catch the updates when I get back.


Quick trip turned into a two hour stay down there. And to top if all off, the camera is sitting down there in the garage. :angry: Even took them some salt so they would not have to pay the high prices.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey PUP
You could of dropped off some salt to me  I would have gave you my camera. 
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

WALKERS;370191 said:


> Hey PUP
> You could of dropped off some salt to me  I would have gave you my camera.
> JOSH


I noticed right when I was passing Kings Island. Granted I only had to go back to Ronald Reagan to Ridge st. But I was in a zone and did not want to waste time. Got back with just enough daylight to put the plow.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

That wasn't to far depending on the time of day. Oh well good luck with your plow event tonight and becareful.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

salt so they would not have to pay the high prices.[/QUOTE]

what do you pay????i pay $104 per pallet off the truck you have to buy 30 or i pay $140 for 1 pallet


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is a new model that everyone can understand.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

crb 2500;370220 said:


> salt so they would not have to pay the high prices.


what do you pay????i pay $104 per pallet off the truck you have to buy 30 or i pay $140 for 1 pallet[/QUOTE]

Shoot that is cheaper than me that is for sure. Evne the one pallet is cheaper by about 20 bucks. I never bought 30 so I have no clue what my price would be on that. I figured if the went into lowes or home repot or some where the would pay 4 to 5 bucks depending on what they got. I was just being nice since I was coming down anyway.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Gatewayuser;370228 said:


> Here is a new model that everyone can understand.


That is different than the 6 o'clock news that is for sure.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

New models will be out at 11PM but I will not be staying up that long.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Gatewayuser;370354 said:


> New models will be out at 11PM but I will not be staying up that long.


Thought I would check back one more time. I am off to bed myself. Be checking back in the morning if I can. Good luck to all and be safe out there.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, I am back in from 4am this morning. Going to try and get some sleep then get back out there later. What a nightmare. Sleet and Ice have been coming down for at least 2 hours if not more. Then it goes back to snow. guess I need to be careful of what I ask for. lol:waving:


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I was just being nice since I was coming down anyway.[/QUOTE]

i just was wondering.. i thought you may get it cheaper than me...didn't mean to be rued..
well i've been plowing since 10:30 am an it getting bad so back to work i go!payup


----------

